# Official: Bulls vs. Sonics, Rocky Mountain Review, July 16, 6pm CT, 4pm MT



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We've got a game today folks.

Unfortunately, it's not televised anywhere that I am aware of, at least on the East Coast or the Chicagoland area.

But at least we can check the box scores. :|

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/schedule_04.html


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Summer League Roster

Ben Gordon 7 G 6-3 200 04/04/83 R Connecticut '04 Connecticut 
Linton Johnson III 8 F 6-8 205 06/13/80 1 Tulane '02 Chicago Bulls 
Luol Deng 9 F 6-8 220 04/16/85 R Duke '04 Duke 
Terry Black 14 G 6-5 210 06/05/78 R Baylor '01 EWE (Germany) 
Jannero Pargo 15 G 6-1 175 09/22/79 2 Arkansas '02 Chicago Bulls 
Jermaine Brown 17 F 6-5 180 10/12/80 R Minn. St., Mankato '03 Minn. St., Mankato 
Maurice Jeffers 18 G 6-4 200 04/03/79 R St. Louis '01 Kansas Cagerz (USBL) 
Chris Duhon 21 G 6-1 185 08/31/82 R Duke '04 Duke 
Kirk Penney 22 G 6-5 220 11/23/80 1 Wisconsin '03 Auna (Spain ACB) 
Tommy Smith 25 F 6-10 200 12/04/80 F Arizona St. '03 KK Split (Adriatic) 
Chris Alexander 41 C 7-1 240 07/20/80 R Iowa St. '03 Westchester Wildfire (USBL) 
Mario Austin 42 F 6-9 260 02/26/82 R Mississippi State '03 Jackson Rage (WBA) 
Alvin Jones 44 C 6-11 265 09/09/78 R Georgia Tech '01 San Fernando (Spain ACB)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bulls

75

sonics 

69


im gonna win the ribs this month


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Even following the rules (post predictions in official game threads)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Penney

thats the guy to look out for. He is a 2/3 and could be valuable to the Bulls. Better then Linton/Dupree. Trust me I saw him at Wisconsin.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Gordon 14pts 3 assists 3 rebounds
Deng 9 pts 6 rebounds 1 block
Duhon 2 pts 3 assists

Pargo 16 pts 0 assists

Lint 32 pts 18 reb 6 steals 4 blocks


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

SONICS SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER 

9 Mateen Cleaves G 6-3 210 Michigan State '00 3 
4 Nick Collision F 6-9 255 Kansas '03 R 
40 Josh Powell F 6-9 225 North Carolina State '03 1 
8 Luke Ridnour G 6-2 170 Oregon '03 1 
25 James Singleton F 6-8 220 Murray State '03 1 
35 Leon Smith F 6-10 235 Martin Luther King HS (CHI) 1 
31 Robert Swift C 7-0 245 Bakersfield HS (CA) R 
11 Jeff Trepagnier G 6-4 200 USC '01 3 
45 Damien Wilkens F 6-6 225 North Carolina State '01 R 
30 George Williams F 6-8 220 Houston '02 R 
24 David Young G 6-5 205 No. Carolina Central '04 R 
3 Derrick Zimmerman G 6-3 195 Mississippi State '03 R 



I think Austin will impress the most .


----------



## Hammertoes (Jun 25, 2002)

So Leon Smith has latched on with Seattle now? Wasn't he with the beloved for like two days? I heard he just up an walked out of a practice for no reason.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow, an official game thread in July! This rules! First televised game is Monday at 7 CST, for those who didn't know.

I think Ben comes out gunnin from the start and gets at least 20 tonight. I'm actually looking forward to seeing how Tommy Smith does. The word has been he's really improved his game in the past year. Time to find out.

Bulls pull this one out in a barnburner: 83-81

Bendito scores 22.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Seattle has a big frontline. It will be interesting to see what Austin can do against Collison. I didn't know the Bulls had Kirk Penny on their summer roster. I always liked his game at UW.

If Gordon and Deng don't combine for 60 and the Bulls lose, are we going to bump Scott May's "The Season is Officially a Wash" thread?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I forgot to add...

SettinUpShop has given RMR updates in the past. Hopefully that continues...

SuS, you around?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Try to keep in mind that last year the Bulls tried to allocate minutes pretty evenly regardless of the score. That doesn't mean they'll do the same thing this summer. But if they do and most of the players are on the floor for no more than a half a game, the individual numbers aren't going to be all that gaudy. And the Bulls W/L record will be secondary to whatever other priorities the organization has set for these players.

One last thing...please, please, lets not be so quick to label these guys bums or busts if they don't light up the scoreboard. According to most posters last summer, Hinrich was a confirmed bust as the Bulls first round pick based on very mediocre RMR individual stats. All he did was earn himself a spot on the NBA's All Rookie first team. Context, people...context.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I forgot to add...
> 
> SettinUpShop has given RMR updates in the past. Hopefully that continues...
> ...


I recall he moved to Florida with his girlfriend last year.


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls 79
Sonics 63

Ben Gordon and Luol Deng will score each 16points!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I recall he moved to Florida with his girlfriend last year.


Bleh, SettinUpShop must have finally set up shop.



Since its not televised anywhere, we might not have any quick updates. Hopefully those box scores go up quick, these games are pretty pointless but its still fun to see what these guys do against Derrick Zimmerman.

Kismet is right though, if they split time evenly between Gordon and people like Maurice Jeffers, the stats may not look that great.
I'm just happy that we'll finally get some insight into these guys' games outside of college.


Also, I'm calling Jermaine Brown as my dark horse for MVP.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I forgot to add...
> 
> SettinUpShop has given RMR updates in the past. Hopefully that continues...
> ...


Yup, still around, but no longer located in Salt Lake City since I moved to Gainesville about a year ago. I will be in Utah between Aug 8th and the 21st to visit, but I believe the RMR will be over by then.

Too bad, because I really enjoyed watching the games and giving write-ups of the games.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, still around, but no longer located in Salt Lake City since I moved to Gainesville about a year ago. I will be in Utah between Aug 8th and the 21st to visit, but I believe the RMR will be over by then.
> ...


Way to move across the country without consulting any of us first, sUS. Mods, do I have permission to start a "Please ban settinUpShop" thread for this? 

I actually do think there's another Bulls poster who lives in Utah, believe it or not. I can't remember the screen name, but I swear it's true. This would be a good time for him/her to make an appearance, though!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

to much hype about the bulls summerleague season. Over the past year we lost the Rocky Mountain Revue MVP, and replaced him with rookies. Dont get too excited the Bulls summerleague dynasty will come crashing down.


----------



## Hammertoes (Jun 25, 2002)

Who is coaching the Bulls team this year anyways? Myers?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LewAlcindor</b>!
> Who is coaching the Bulls team this year anyways? Myers?


none other than scott skiles.

ya gotta love it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk Penney and Mario Austin are the two I'm keeping my eyes on the most (outside of the rooks, obviously)


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> none other than scott skiles.
> ...


That surprises me, i thought there was a rule against the head coach of a team coaching at the RMR.

I know in the past BillC use to attent the camp and watch the games along with Krause.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> That surprises me, i thought there was a rule against the head coach of a team coaching at the RMR.
> ...


i think some coaches feel it a sign of disrespect or that your a lesser tier of coach if you coach there. But Skiles knows that depending on a trade of Chandler or something that Gordon, Austin, and Deng could all possibly starters. All of them will be in the rotation definitely.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

To think, the Bulls are playing right now, and we have no idea what the score is. :upset:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Good, I see the Utah Jazz site (link above) is pretty quick in providing the RMR box scores. We should have it by 8pm central or a bit before if the pattern continues.

And who was the star of the first game? None other than Josh Smith.

8-15 from the field
4-5 ft
5 rebounds
2 assists
2 turnovers

21 points

Welcome to stealville.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> none other than scott skiles.
> ...


I had no idea...never even thought to ask. That's really interesting. It makes sense, though. A good number of these guys are going to be part of the Bulls rotation. So why not have them learn the schemes from the head man himself.

Skiles really is a gym rat, though. Unpretentious, hard working and thoroughly committed to the team. How can you not like a guy who just wants to do his job to the very best of his ability? Well, even if there are things you don't like about him as a coach, you've got to respect his dedication. Hats off, Scottie m'boy!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Good, I see the Utah Jazz site (link above) is pretty quick in providing the RMR box scores. We should have it by 8pm central or a bit before if the pattern continues.
> 
> And who was the star of the first game? None other than Josh Smith.
> ...


Wait so Josh Smith scored 21 in a summer league game and added a couple boards and assists, and all the sudden he's a steal...hmmmm wasn't Lonny Baxter MVP of the league last year...Come on DMD I trust you to not jump to such ridiculous conclusions unless you maybe ARE JOSH SMITH...come clean man


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> 
> Wait so Josh Smith scored 21 in a summer league game and added a couple boards and assists, and all the sudden he's a steal...hmmmm wasn't Lonny Baxter MVP of the league last year...Come on DMD I trust you to not jump to such ridiculous conclusions unless you maybe ARE JOSH SMITH...come clean man


Last I checked, Lonny Baxter played four years of college basketball AND one year of pro ball before excelling in the summer league. That's a very different place to come from than an 18-19 year old high school kid.

So yes, the fact that Dorell, Jefferson, and Smith are off to good starts is worth noting.

Plus, I've been a big Smith fan this whole time, so I'll use whatever I can find to prove my point.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Good, I see the Utah Jazz site (link above) is pretty quick in providing the RMR box scores. We should have it by 8pm central or a bit before if the pattern continues.
> 
> And who was the star of the first game? None other than Josh Smith.
> ...


He also fouled out in 26 minutes playing against scrubs.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The results are in:

Bulls 72, Sonics 66

Ben Gordon 21pts, Luol Deng 10pts


Box score:
http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/Game2.pdf 

Recap:
http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/rrmr04_game2.html


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ok looks like im in the lead for the ribs 

bulls

75

sonics 

69


not bad of a prediction either



a pretty dang good game by Gordon by the box score.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

but mario austins 1 rebound has me shaking my head


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

Why is BEN GORDON listed as a center in the box score??!!!:whofarted :krazy: :buddies:


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> The results are in:
> 
> Bulls 72, Sonics 66
> ...


The most impressive thing about Gordon's performance is that he did it from the Center position....not bad for a 6'1" guy with stubby arms! :grinning:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Good start for the Bulls. Nice to win that first game...helps the kids get over their pro debut jitters. 

Luol Deng hoisting up a trio of three pointers...doesn't matter if they went in or not. It does show he's working on expanding his game to the perimeter.

Also nice to see both Deng and Gordon lead the team in free throw attempts with six each. It shows they both have a real good attack mentality. Imagine that...maybe we've got a couple of guys who'll get the other team in foul trouble. Beats the hell out of watching us live or die on the perimeter most of the time. Fact is, I've watched a good amount of summer league ball and I don't seem to recall seeing many free throws being shot. So for each of them to earn a half a dozen free throws in a summer league games suggests that they didn't play tentatively.

Like I said before, good start.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Also nice to see both Deng and Gordon lead the team in free throw attempts with six each.


They also knocked them down.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Luke Ridnour:

2-11 FG, 2 assists, 4 turnovers.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> 
> 
> He also fouled out in 26 minutes playing against scrubs.


are you saying you'd rather have deng's line?

3-13 fg
4-6 ft
3 reb
1 ast 
3 st
2 to

32 min.

to me i'd take that neither of them fell flat on their face as a positive considering this is the 1st time that they are playing in a pro enviroment.

early indications on smith especially have to be taken as good at the very least considering he is making the bigger leap from hsers to the pro's

are people that threatened by a player doing well they need to bring down his acheivement?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How come we're in only one summer league? San Antonio is in two.

Been watching some summer league action on NBA TV. Al Jefferson and Jameer looked GOOOOOD!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I hope Gordon wasn't guarding Wilkins.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This game matters only in the respect that most of these guys got their first one out of their way and hopefully most jitters won't be there next time. Their pro ball cherries have sort-of been popped, if you will.

There's no reason to analyze this game much, but it is nice to get a win and to see Gordon come right out of the gate doing what I thought he could do right away. I can't wait til Monday's tv game. :yes:


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> are you saying you'd rather have deng's line?
> ...


Going into the draft Smith was labeled as an excellent athlete but a raw player that will struggle at times in the NBA -- particularly on the defensive end. 

To be honest, I couldn't care less how Smith does. I also have no idea how good he'll end up being. I was justing pointing out that from the box score (admitedly not always the best indication) showed some great and some not-so-great statistics.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> I hope Gordon wasn't guarding Wilkins.


He was

Summer League doesnt mean anything. But if Wilkins can actually outscore Gordon then we might have some problems


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> This game matters only in the respect that most of these guys got their first one out of their way and hopefully most jitters won't be there next time.


Succinctness: 3
Run-on ability: 8
Perceptiveness: 4


> Their pro ball cherries have sort-of been popped, if you will.


Mods, can you please put a stop to this obscene behavior?!? 



> There's no reason to analyze this game much, but it is nice to get a win and to see Gordon come right out of the gate doing what I thought he could do right away.


Great! So, it's irrelevant to analyze this game, but you choose to analyze Gordon's performance in this irrelevant game? Thanks for gracing us with your irrelevant opinion. 



> I can't wait til Monday's tv game. :yes:


I can't wait for you to keep your mouth shut!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He was
> ...



SF DAMIEN WILKINS
The Wilkins name is well-known in the NBA. Damien is the son of Gerald, who played 14 seasons in the NBA, and the nephew of Dominique, an All-Star with the Atlanta Hawks. After transferring to Georgia from North Carolina State, Wilkins had an uneven college career. As a freshman, he earned ACC All-Rookie Team honors and entered the NBA Draft after his sophomore season before withdrawing and transferring. At Georgia, Wilkins' numbers were more average, as he averaged 12.4 points and 5.6 rebounds as a senior. He played his way onto the NBA's radar at the Chicago Pre-Draft Camp, where he averaged 16.7 points per game, the second-best average in Chicago. After averaging 2.9 assists as a senior, *Wilkins is a quality ballhandler at small forward and can play shooting guard as well.*

Hard to tell if he played mostly SF or SG. The Sonics NBA site says he is a SF first.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 things, I believe i read on Realgm that Gordon guarded Wilkins

Their starting lineup was

Ridnour 6-2 PG
Wilkins 6-6 SG
James Singleton 6-8 SF
Nick Collison 6-9 PF
Robert Swift 7-1 C

Pretty clear here that Gordon guarded Wilkins


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Just so everyone is clear:

There are no ribs for the Rocky Mountain Review.

However, if you want to run a contest, I might spring for an order of Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> 
> 
> Going into the draft Smith was labeled as an excellent athlete but a raw player that will struggle at times in the NBA -- particularly on the defensive end.
> ...


the only stat that was bad was that he fouled 6 times ...which is a small deal in summer league because you cant actually foul out of a game , like i said anything positive at all from deng or smith should be taken as such and probably throw out any negatives , it is after all their 1st game and they are very inexperienced...smith is only 18 , no 18 year old will be anything but spotty on the defensive end...not even LBJ could end that notion last year (in part because he was 19 for most of it and also because he wasn't a good defender.) if smith can show some positives consistently in summer league who knows maybe he surprises , which wouldn't be the worse thing in the world.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Just so everyone is clear:
> 
> There are no ribs for the Rocky Mountain Review.
> ...



NASTY!! cajones


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

as a former ASU alumn and basketball player, I will say it just one more time. Anytime discussing how Tommi Smith fits into the future is time you wont get back. Smith is not an NBA player and never will be


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> the only stat that was bad was that he fouled 6 times ...which is a small deal in summer league because you cant actually foul out of a game , like i said anything positive at all from deng or smith should be taken as such and probably throw out any negatives , it is after all their 1st game and they are very inexperienced...smith is only 18 , no 18 year old will be anything but spotty on the defensive end...not even LBJ could end that notion last year (in part because he was 19 for most of it and also because he wasn't a good defender.) if smith can show some positives consistently in summer league who knows maybe he surprises , which wouldn't be the worse thing in the world.


Grinch I think you have some things mixed up here .  

Are we talking about 24 yr old Tommie Smith who went 4 years to ASU ?Who played in the revue last year and just came back from overseas ? :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Grinch I think you have some things mixed up here .
> ...


Josh Smith


I was wondering how did they get Smith last year if he's only 18 now.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He was
> ...


How often do you think you'll see a backcourt comprised of Pargo and Gordon? Wilkins is 6'6", 225. Normally, Gordon would have been crossmatched with Hinrich or Crawford (or Anderson) so that he'd be guarding the PG (Ridnour). 

That does, however, point out the importance of obtaining a guard with some length to rotate with Hinrich and Gordon. If not Crawford, then perhaps Shandon Anderson...Jon Barry...Bob Sura...hell, why not Stacy Augmon if he's still available.

Pargo's battling with Duhon for the 4th guard spot so I'm not going to sweat the Bulls summer league backcourt combos at all.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Hrm, that Sonics frontline did not look so hot, and you would think that they would have performed well against the Bulls SL frontline.

And there's got to be a little part of every Sonics fan dying right now when they see that Cleaves had the better line than Ridnour. Hehe, kidding, obviously not very indicative of anything, but hopefully for the Sonics guys this was due to jitters or something.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

So let me get this straight. No one saw the game but we are already making comments on Gordon's defense on Wilkens...and we dont even know if Gordon guarded wilkens or not.

i think its safe to assume that us Bulls fans will be overreacting this summer league to whatever they see and hear and wont take a valuable lesson learned last RMR that summer league play means ZERO.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Grinch I think you have some things mixed up here .
> ...


BBS7 is right i am talking about josh smith.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> So let me get this straight. No one saw the game but we are already making comments on Gordon's defense on Wilkens...and we dont even know if Gordon guarded wilkens or not.
> 
> i think its safe to assume that us Bulls fans will be overreacting this summer league to whatever they see and hear and wont take a valuable lesson learned last RMR that summer league play means ZERO.


its logical that gordon was defending wilkens for decent stretches because they both started and because of the size differences on each of seattle and chi. teams....pargo is about 25 lbs less than gordon so he should have been guarding ridnour and singleton is 2-3 inches taller and a little heavier than wilkins so yes gordon should have been guarding wilkins.

but putting that aside i will question gordon's defense because i dont think he all that great a defender, i saw him enough in college, the way to shut me up is simple ...gentle ben will have to play D ...and not have the guy who he would logically be guarding not be the best player out there statistically .


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

This thread is probably not complete until the obvious is mentioned from the boxscore: it appears Linton and Pargo had a pretty good first game. 

I think both will end up making the team barring a major trade or unanticipated free agent signings.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> the way to shut me up is simple ...gentle ben will have to play D ...and not have the guy who he would logically be guarding not be the best player out there statistically .


So did you hold Crawford to the same standard?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> NASTY!! cajones


:laugh: Maybe it's because it's 5:00 in the morning and I'm half asleep but I thought the same thing. The way you put it, though, has me a guffawing mess. :laugh: :groucho:


----------

